# Is a chevy tahoe a 1/2 ton



## daredevil1

Is a 1997 4 door Chevrolet Tahoe considered a 1/2 ton? How do you determine what a truck is if you don't know?


----------



## Badgerland WI

Someone correct me if Im wrong because its been awhile but I believe all Tahoes and most Suburbans were built on the 1/2 ton frame. You could get a Surbaban HD on a 3/4 ton frame as well from the factory (although I dont remember what the option package was called). I had one of each Suburban in the past.


----------



## Rc2505

I know that I bought a plow off of a Tahoe, and put it on my K2500. So I would assume that the Tahoe is considered a 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## russ130

Not sure about the newer trucks but all trucks where 1/2 ton unless otherwise specified. That includes blazers, suburbans and of course tahoes. If you look at the towing charts that every manufacturer puts out you will see that a tahoe like vehicle will tow slightly less than a 1/2 ton standard cab truck. The reason why its less is because the tahoe weighs more and that is usually the exact difference in towing compacity.


----------



## chevykid

plowed with a 99 tahoe for 7 years with a 7 1/2 meyer plow never had a problem once goood truck to plow snow with


----------



## sixty4

Yes they are! Also has a better front suspension than the newer trucks. A friend of mine purchased a newer truck and had a Fisher RD from his old truck. It squatted so bad he added air bags.


----------



## svt2205

daredevil1;686772 said:


> Is a 1997 4 door Chevrolet Tahoe considered a 1/2 ton? How do you determine what a truck is if you don't know?


Look at the sticker on the door or the door post. It will list the GVWR, that should give you an indication as to what your truck is. Make note of the front and rear ratings also, then go use one of the plow selection guides, such as Fisher's e-match and see what's offered.


----------

